# Old Country BBQ Pits



## brebrat2 (May 2, 2021)

Getting ready to purchase a new smoker to replace the old one. Does any one have any information on the Old Country "Laredo #9874" from Buck-ee's. I have searched the net and can not find any information on it.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## kruizer (May 2, 2021)

I think Laredo is the town in Texas where they are made.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2021)

Some info out there on the Old Country Pecos, but no matches to Laredo or the model #9874...JJ


----------

